

LinkedIn Industry Trends: Winners and Losers During the Great Recession - sayemm
http://blog.linkedin.com/2012/03/08/economic-report/

======
aspir
Interesting to see Renewables fare so well during the sample period, given the
negative press the industry attracts. Is there a source for the segment that
goes into further detail? It would be interesting to see if the biggest
winners within the segment were high-tech areas (solar panel development), or
service-related areas within the industry (specialized service technicians,
LEED certified contractors, etc.)

------
thematt
Isn't this data highly dependent upon _who_ signs up for LinkedIn? The busboy
at a local restaurant seems less likely to sign up for LinkedIn than a
software engineer would -- which seems like it would skew the data.

